# Thoughts on a Fluid Solo Kayak..



## kmherring (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone ever own or rode a fluid solo kayak? Looking for the pros and cons. Thank ya!


----------



## Poedunk (Apr 19, 2015)

I wouldnt pay over $300 for one myself. Here is a little info I found via google. "South African based company Fluid has really put in the time in the development of the Solo. Extensively tested over a year, and all over the world, by their team paddlers the prototypes of the Solo. Put through its paces on everything from super-low volume runs and rock slides to big volume creeks, steep and continuous runs, waterfalls, overnight trips and full-on expeditions. 

The Solo features a semi-displacement hull, with soft rails to keep things stable and in control when it gets rough. Its outfitting, if on the industrial side of things covered all the bases and was performed well. Our test boat was the expedition version, which features a rear hatch to allow the easy stowing of gear (available in the large version only). The hatch was nicely thought out and constructed, with an inner neoprene deck covered by a tough plastic covering and secured with QR straps, but unless you’re planning on heading off on a multi-day expedition someday soon, we wouldn’t bother with it, and it certainly added to the boats weight.
Our first impression of the Solo was, man it's heavy for a little boat! But its plastic looked like it could handle anything and would last forever, when it comes to creek boats the guys at Fluid obviously come from the tough is better than light school of thought, and we tend to agree. On the water, despite being a large it felt small although its volume kept is nicely on top of the water. It was very easy to turn and spin and put is in mind of a super-charged spud, kind of like the old Riot Sniper or the Bliss-stick Scud. But unlike those boats it also had the ability to hold its line pretty in bigger water. It did, however share their lack of forward speed. It certainly lends itself to more technical, boulder garden style paddling and it boofed, resurfaced from drops and punched holes really well"


----------



## kmherring (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot. I actually found one for $250 obo.


----------



## Poedunk (Apr 19, 2015)

Sounds like a good price. I would get it for that price just to have an extra boat. 250 obo sounds like you could get it for 200


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

sleep tandem paddle solo


----------



## champson (Jun 9, 2012)

Good boat, should be renamed the slow-lo though


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## nicklebon (Sep 28, 2015)

LoL so you're the one that bought that beat me to that boat. 

If you change your mind about it let me know.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

loved mine.

i get nostalgic when i see one.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Had a Solo about 5 years ago; it was okay but I missed the Nomad design too much and switched back. I don't recall a lot of negatives about the design; I think it just didn't feel right. Built solid, though. I now paddle a Fluid Bazooka, which I like quite a lot. They're well-made boats, IMO.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

I had the Solo Expedition and LOVED it. Had to sell and I regret it every single day.  If you get the Expedition (now the Bang), it's absolutely worth every penny.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Solo and like it a lot but it is soooo heavy!!! Not just normal creek boat heavy but "Holy crap is this thing lined with lead?" heavy It has a bit of a planing hull so it still feels like I can go somewhere when I want to


----------

